#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Влияют ли планеты и спутники на медитацию?

## Eugeny

Вот где то читал,что при полной луне медитация лучше идет.И что мол планеты влияют на физическое состояние человека.Хотел бы узнать влияют ли планеты на медитацию,например ближайшее приближение планет к нашей будет 13 января с 7 до 9 утра.
January 13, 2012 	07:07:30 	Venus 	1°10' south of 	Neptune 	36.4° East
January 13, 2012 	08:46:52 	Mercury 	4°34' south of 	Pluto 	15.1° West

----------


## Буль

_Сколько слухов наши уши поражает.
Сколько сплетен разъедает, словно моль.
Ходят сухи, будто все подорожает, абсолютно,
А особенно - поваренная соль.

- Слушай, слышал? Под землею город строят,
Говорят, на случай ядерной войны...
- Вы слыхали? Скоро бани все закроют
Повсеместно. Навсегда. И эти сведенья верны.

- А вы знаете? Мамыкина снимают.
За разврат его, за пьянство, за дебош,
И, кстати, вашего соседа забирают,
Негодяя, потому, что он на Берию похож.

- Ой, что деется! Вчерась траншею рыли,
Так откопали две коньячные струи.
- Говорят, шпионы воду отравили.
Самогоном. Ну, а хлеб, теперь из рыбьей чешуи.

- Это что еще. Теперь все отменяют,
Отменили даже воинский парад.
Говорят, что скоро все позапрещают
В бога душу. Скоро все к чертям собачьим запретят.

Закаленные во многих заварухах,
Слухи ширятся, не ведая преград.
Ходят сплетни, что не будет больше слухов.
Абсолютно. Ходят слухи, будто сплетни запретят.

И поют друг другу - шепотом ли, вкрик ли -
Слух дурной всегда звучит в устах кликуш.
А к хорошим слухам люди не привыкли,
Говорят, что это выдумки и чушь.

     Словно мухи, тут и там,
     Ходят слухи по домам,
     А беззубые старухи
     Их разносят по умам,
     Их разносят по умам._

В. Высоцкий

Медитация -- это не рюмка водки, чтобы "хорошо идти". Медитация -- это состояние Вашего ума. От фаз Луны это не зависит, если, конечно, Вы не неврастеник.

----------

Eternal Jew (12.01.2012), Lion Miller (12.01.2012), Винд (12.01.2012), Фил (12.01.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Планеты и спутники не знаю, а вот мысли о планетах и спутниках могут очень мешать.

----------

Alexey Elkin (12.01.2012), AlexThunder (13.11.2012), AndyZ (12.01.2012), Dorje Dugarov (13.01.2012), Ersh (12.01.2012), Eternal Jew (12.01.2012), Pema Sonam (12.01.2012), Sadhak (12.01.2012), Алексей Каверин (06.03.2012), Аурум (19.11.2013), Буль (12.01.2012), Велеслав (15.01.2012), Влад К (21.11.2013), Джигме (12.01.2012), Дмитрий Белов (12.01.2012), Дордже (12.01.2012), Маркион (28.11.2012), Михаил_ (16.05.2017), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.01.2012), Пема Ванчук (14.01.2012), Пема Дролкар (13.01.2012), Ринчен Намгьял (12.01.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (12.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (13.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Интересно откуда вы это взяли. Может быть там говорилось о том, что эффективность практики возрастает, поскольку в особые дни все божества в сборе. Плюс к тому некоторые просветленные брали на себя обязательства и. если вы почитаете комментарии к Семистрочной молитве, то Гуру Падмасамбхава четко указал дни месяца. когда он присутствует около каждого, кто его призывает (коряво немножко выразился, но не суть). Что до влияния планет, то я бы сказал с точностью до наоборот. Посмотрите. каждое новолуние и полнолуние у народа начинает сносить планку. Однако, как и в случаях с затмениями, эффективность практики в агрессивной среде увеличивается. Это логично. Поскольку если вы практикуете среди цветочков, в райском месте среди милых и обходительных людей. то результат будет несколько другим, если вы сможете практиковать среди, так скажем. "агрессивной среды"

----------

AlexThunder (13.11.2012), Dorje Dugarov (13.01.2012), Дордже (12.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Плюс к тому некоторые просветленные брали на себя обязательства и. если вы почитаете комментарии к Семистрочной молитве, то Гуру Падмасамбхава четко указал дни месяца. когда он присутствует около каждого, кто его призывает


Незримый друг очень занят в некоторые дни, и не может присутствовать возле практика?




> Однако, как и в случаях с затмениями, эффективность практики в агрессивной среде увеличивается.


Эффективнее всего будет в кислоте.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (14.02.2016)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Артём
Человек из дзен. У них вроде о планетах молчат, в отличие от ваджраяны. Это в ваджраяне (причём в повальном большинстве тантр) всё это расписывается очень подробно, включая различные вспомогательные ритуалы по устранению негативного влияния планет

----------

Dorje Dugarov (14.02.2016), Дордже (12.01.2012), Кунсанг (13.01.2012), Фил (12.01.2012), Юндрун Топден (13.01.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Незримый друг очень занят в некоторые дни, и не может присутствовать возле практика?


 :Smilie:  Есть три, назовем их, сущности, которые дали обет являться по первому зову. Тара, Авалокитешвара и Гуру Ринпоче. Но есть особые дни, когда, что называется, "палюбому"  :Smilie: 




> Эффективнее всего будет в кислоте.


Если сможете - то да. Насколько я помню, за то, что Будда заступился за страдающего в аду его изрядно повысили. В человеческом измерении заступившись за девушку вы в чистые земли ну никак не перенесетесь  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.01.2012), Дордже (12.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2012)

----------


## Бо

Планеты влияют на внутренне самочувствие человека, а медитация зависит от внутреннего самочувствия.

----------

Дмитрий Белов (13.01.2012), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Кунсанг (13.01.2012), Тант (13.01.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хабаров

Взаимозависимость подразумевает, что *всё* влияет. Вопрос только как и насколько заметно.
Полнолуние в маленьком посёлке в котором я живу, прошло со следующими результатами: один повесился, двое с приступами в больнице.
Практика в этот день сильна.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.01.2012), Артем Тараненко (12.01.2012), Германн (24.11.2012), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (14.01.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... мол планеты влияют на физическое состояние человека....


Влияют. Очень сильно влияют. В первую очередь - на состояние ума  :Smilie:  самих астрологов-ясновидиц-гадалок, которые умудряются совмещать свои профобязанности с практикой "буддизма". 

Вот, кстати, показательный материал (он щедро потом разошелся по многим тысячам желтых эзотерических изданий под заголовками типа "Астрологи не посмели рассказать о самом страшном" и т.п.)... Почему "показательный"? Да потому что два основных "предсказателя", витийствовавших на астрологическом междусобойчике (виноват - "конгрессе"!) и нагадавших всяческие катаклизмы, исповедуют Дзогчен, оба - у ННР. Хороший пример!

http://svpressa.ru/video/article/48940

http://www.oracle-today.ru/center/sp...EMENT_ID=17701
http://www.oracle-today.ru/center/sp...EMENT_ID=10204

P.S. Кстати, это еще не вся тайная и страшная правда о планетах и их влиянии на неокрепшие умы сограждан.  :Smilie:  Исходя из цитаты с utro.ru, "по словам астрологов, их накануне собрания жестко предупредили, что "не надо нагнетать"." Так что о многом они умолчали....

----------

Буль (12.01.2012), Ондрий (06.05.2012), Фил (12.01.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Влияют. Очень сильно влияют. В первую очередь - на состояние ума  самих астрологов-ясновидиц-гадалок, которые умудряются совмещать свои профобязанности с практикой "буддизма".


Забавно наверное писать, не соприкоснувшись ни разу с материалами из собственно коренных текстов тантр Ньингма и Сарма?

----------

Alex (12.01.2012), Германн (24.11.2012), Кунсанг (13.01.2012)

----------


## Aion

> В каждом лунном месяце дни: полнолуния [15 день], новолуния [30 день], восьмой лунный день называются тремя днями празднеств. Пятнадцатый лунный день – есть благой день Будды Амитабхи, Будды “Безграничного Света”. Говорится, что Новолуние [30 день] – особый день Бхагавана Шакьямуни, а Восьмой лунный день есть особый день, посвященный Будде Царю Врачевателей [Будды Медицины]. Говорится, что в эти три благих дня, какого рода и величины ни были бы, свершенные добродетели, они стократно превышают, свершенные деяния других лунных дней. Например, если поднести один светильник, торма и т.д., [в этот день] это равняется собранию их стократного поднесения. Простирания, обход по кругу, единожды свершив, также стократно приумножается. Если произнести один круг Шестислоговой мантры [Мантры Мани – Авалокитешвары], то возникает польза и благие качества, равные повторению ста кругов четок. Говорится, что миряне-домохозяева, мужчины и женщины, в эти благие дни, если будут соблюдать обеты поста: bsnyen gnas или smyung gnas и т.п., то во всех будущих рождениях, будут защищены от дурных уделов болезней, войн, голода. При большой пользе, нужно знать, однако, во все эти дни празднеств, если свершить дурные, недобродетельные действия, то недобродетели также в стократ больше, более тягчайшие. 
> 
> Целе Нацок Рандол 
> Блага, причины, значение Великих Празднеств Будды Шакьямуни и Празднеств Десятого Дня Гуру Ринпоче [отрывок].

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да потому что два основных "предсказателя", витийствовавших на астрологическом междусобойчике (виноват - "конгрессе"!) и нагадавших всяческие катаклизмы, исповедуют Дзогчен, оба - у ННР. Хороший пример!


Хороший пример чего? Если мне не изменяет память на Украине есть один "Мастер Ньингма", который от самого ЕСДЛ Учения получал. И чего?  :Smilie:  А Президент наш вообще всебурятско признанная эманация Тары и чего теперь?  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.01.2012), Фил (12.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2012)

----------


## Joy

> Влияют ли планеты и спутники на медитацию?


дни упосатхи в связи с Луной:
http://www.dhamma.ru/practice/moon.htm

благих условий для практики вам!

----------

Aion (12.01.2012), Dorje Dugarov (13.01.2012), Алексей Е (28.07.2014), Артем Тараненко (12.01.2012), Германн (24.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (14.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (12.01.2012)

----------


## Ersh

"Даже если Солнце взойдет на западе, у Бодхисаттвы один путь"

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.01.2012), Eternal Jew (12.01.2012), Won Soeng (06.05.2012), Буль (12.01.2012), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016), Пема Дролкар (14.01.2012), Федор Ф (13.01.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2012)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Дежа-вю прямо какое-то: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post283093




> *Все дни благоприятны,
> Все созвездия хороши,
> Все просветлённые всемогущи,
> Все Архаты за пределами мирского.
> Произнося эти слова мудрости,
> Мы всегда будем счастливы!*


Эта мантра процитирована, кстати, прямиком из лунного календарика ДО.  :Smilie:  Она его завершает(-ла).
 ... Казалось бы: (с) "а причем тут Дзогчен-община?"...  :Smilie: 

P.S. *Yeshe* в той теме привела хороший анекдот про одного рэбе и Шабат, прорезюмировав в конце: "Будьте же хозяином вашего календаря вместо того, чтобы быть его рабом..."

P.P.S. *Ersh* выше в первый раз на моей памяти произнес осмысленную  :Smilie:  фразу, близкую моему сердцу. Вернее, судя по кавычкам - процитировал.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

..страсти то какие.. :EEK!:  

 приходят на ум слова известного Русского Поэта:
"..но я,не жалею,
я всегда во все светлое верил,например в наш совейский народ.."

----------


## Кунсанг

Медведев это эманация Белой Тары. Этого еще никто не опроверг, чтобы можно было шутить на эту тему :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> Медведев это эманация Белой Тары. Этого еще никто не опроверг, чтобы можно было шутить на эту тему


как Вы можете видеть в топике речь шла о влиянии планет а не только о Эманации Белой Тары..
о членах Российского Правительства,увы,сейчас ничего конкретно сказать не могу,я, извините "там" никого не знаю.

----------


## Кунсанг

Солнце и луна очень сильно могут повлиять на медитацию. Если медитировать под открытым солнцем то может случиться тепловой удар и медитации вообще не получится. Также считается что лунный свет вреден. Если положить острую бритву под лунный свет то она затупится. Или если спать при луне когда лучи луны падают на голову, то может тоже какой-то сбой произойти в организме. Если все как выше и сказали зависит от всего, то и медитация зависит от планет. Если на солнце магнитные бури а у человека слабое здоровье, то тоже хорошей медитации не получится. Давление скачет, сердце жмет и т.д.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (13.01.2012), Кайто Накамура (09.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не улавливаю причинно-следственной связи. Поясните, пожалуйста, как пришли к такому выводу?


У людей, которые острологией не увлекаются, нет "нехороших предчувствий" по поводу лунного затмения и поводов для "хорошей зависти" к тем, на кого затмения не влияют. Вот Вам и связь атсрологии со страданием, на что намекал ещё Готама Шакьямуни. Что же касается дня солнечного затмения, то тут я просто не вижу причинной связи с тем, что Вы уронили материнку.

----------


## Aion

> У людей, которые острологией не увлекаются, нет "нехороших предчувствий" по поводу лунного затмения и поводов для "хорошей зависти" к тем, на кого затмения не влияют. Вот Вам и связь атсрологии со страданием, на что намекал ещё Готама Шакьямуни.


Денис, Вы намеренно коверкаете слово "астрология", или это лунное затмение уже влияет на внимательность?  :Cool:  Готама Шакьямуни рекомендовал мирянам Упосатху, так что всё в порядке было у Бхагавана с астрологическим знанием. 


> Что же касается дня солнечного затмения, то тут я просто не вижу причинной связи с тем, что Вы уронили материнку.


 Связь резонансная, затмение произошло на значимой точке моей натальной карты, плюс к тому, на противофазе лунных узлов. Предстоящее лунное, кстати, тоже резонирует с моим гороскопом...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Готама Шакьямуни рекомендовал мирянам Упосатху, так что всё в порядке было у Бхагавана с астрологическим знанием, не фантазируйте на этот счёт.


Различал полнолуние и новолуние--это астрология? Таки гадание да составление гороскопов им порицалось.




> Связь резонансная, затмение произошло на значимой точке моей натальной карты. Предстоящее лунное, кстати, тоже резонирует с моим гороскопом...


А думал, что предметы роняют от несобранности.

----------


## Aion

> Различал полнолуние и новолуние--это астрология?


Нет, астрология - это рекомендация, что делать в полнолуние и новолуние.  :Wink: 




> А думал, что предметы роняют от несобранности.


А несобранность, получается, ничем не обусловлена и беспричинна?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, астрология - это рекомендация, что делать в полнолуние и новолуние.


Скорее, в случае Упосатхи имела место рекомендация что-то делать единожды/дважды/четырежды в месяц, данная людям, не носивших при себе календаря.




> А несобранность, получается, ничем не обусловлена и беспричинна?


Только не затмениями  :Smilie:  Почему? Несобранность можно устранить без устранения небесных тел, положением которых она якобы вызывается.

----------


## Aion

> Скорее, в случае Упосатхи имела место рекомендация что-то делать единожды/дважды/четырежды в месяц, данная людям, не носивших при себе календаря.


Крестьяне-то без календаря? Ну ну...  :Cool: 




> Только не затмениями  Почему? Несобранность можно устранить без устранения небесных тел, положением которых она якобы вызывается.


На чём Ваша категоричность основана? И об устранении небесных тел поподробнее можно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Крестьяне-то без календаря? Ну ну...


Так календарь был--лунный: всегда над головой, читать уметь необязательно.




> На чём Ваша категоричность основана?


Основана на логике.




> И об устранении небесных тел поподробнее можно?


Берем несобранного человека, у которого вещи из рук валятся, и учим/лечим. А планиды не трогаем. Вещи перестают падать--выходит, причина была не на небеси.

----------


## Aion

> Так календарь был--лунный: всегда над головой, читать уметь необязательно.


И день новолуния, например, сможете определить без календаря? Как, интересно, если за некоторое время до и после новолуния Луны вообще не видно?  :Cool: 




> Основана на логике.


На основании чего именно логика утверждает независимость психического и биологического от физического (времени)?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> И день новолуния, например, сможете определить без календаря? Как, интересно, если за некоторое время до и после новолуния Луны вообще не видно?


Считать надо в том случае, если зачем-то требуется точно день новолуния. Отдельным пунктуальным гражданам и любителям ритуалов.




> На основании чего именно логика утверждает независимость психического и биологического от физического (времени)?


Некоторая величина бывают функцией от времени, конечно.  :Smilie:   Сможете доказать, что некий фактор определяется исключительно временем, при этом надо изучать положение небесных тел и никак иначе?

----------


## Aion

> Считать надо в том случае, если зачем-то требуется точно день новолуния. Отдельным пунктуальным гражданам и любителям ритуалов.


Так для Упосатхи как раз точный день новолуния и нужен.  :Smilie: 




> Некоторая величина бывают функцией от времени, конечно.   Сможете доказать, что некий фактор определяется исключительно временем, а рассчитывать это время надо по положению небесных тел и никак иначе?


Да все процессы в экосистеме определяются пространством и  временем, неужели это неочевидно? А чем расчёт времени по положению небесных тел неудобен? Небесные тела на протяжении человеческой истории движутся достаточно стабильно, поэтому вполне логично их движение рассматривать мерилом психических и биологических изменений.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так для Упосатхи как раз точный день новолуния и нужен.


Будда сказал, что нужен точный день?




> Да все процессы в экосистеме определяются пространством и  временем, неужели это неочевидно?


Что такое "определяются пространством", непонятно. Когда в науке (а не в астрологии...) говорят, что процесс зависит от времени, то обычно уточняют, как именно он зависит. Зависимость устанавливают опытно или выводят. Но у вас, астрологов, зависимости _вымышленные_.




> А чем расчёт времени по положению небесных тел неудобен? Небесные тела на протяжении человеческой истории движутся достаточно стабильно, поэтому вполне логично их движение рассматривать мерилом психических и биологических изменений.


Посмотрите, я поправил последнюю фразу. Откуда взяли зависимость f(t)? почему вместо времени в неё входит положение небесных тел над местом рождения? а где другие переменные?

----------


## Буль

> В день прошлого солнечного затмения, 14 ноября, угораздило меня уронить материнскую плату, только-только принесённую из ремонта, и всё, кирдык: до сих пор комп не могу запустить, уже и материнку поменял, и процессор, и блок питания, и винду пытался... С нехорошими предчувствиями (усугублёнными стационарным Меркурием) жду лунного затмения 28 числа и по-доброму завидую тем, на кого затмения не влияют.


Как же так? Вы знали свою натальную карту, узлы и затмения... Почему знание всего этого астрологического антуража не помогло Вам избежать поломки платы?

----------

Леонид Ш (26.11.2012), Нико (26.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Как же так? Вы знали свою натальную карту, узлы и затмения... Почему знание всего этого астрологического антуража не помогло Вам избежать поломки платы?


Так я и знал именно то, что нечто негативное с большой вероятностью может случиться. Однако, лучше сломать плату, чем сломать шею.

----------


## Aion

> Будда сказал, что нужен точный день?


 Да:


> Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Раджагахе на горе Гиджхакута. В это время отшельники других сект собирались вместе для проповеди своих учений. В соответствии с их традицией, такие встречи проводились в полнолуние, новолуние, первую четверть нарастающей Луны и последнюю четверть убывающей. Миряне приходили слушать их учения, благодаря чему возрастала вера и заинтересованность в этих отшельниках. Тем самым количество последователей их учений росло.
> Когда король Магадхи по имени Сения Бимбисара пребывал в уединении, он, размышляя на эту тему, подумал: "Почему бы досточтимым тоже не встречаться в эти дни?".
> Затем он отправился к Благословенному и рассказал ему о своём замысле, добавив: "Владыка, было бы хорошо, если досточтимые тоже собирались вместе в эти дни".
> Получив от Благословенного наставление по Дхамме, король отправился домой. Затем Благословенный, использовав этот момент для проповеди Дхаммы, обратился к монахам: "Монахи, я разрешаю вам собираться вместе в полнолуние, новолуние, первую четверть нарастающей Луны и последнюю четверть убывающей".
> С тех пор монахи стали собираться вместе в разрешённые Благословенным дни, но при этом они сидели молча. Люди приходили к ним слушать Дхамму. Они выражали недовольство, шепча и протестуя: "Почему монахи, потомки рода Сакья, встречаются в эти дни и сидят молча, будто воды в рот набрали? Не стоит ли им проповедовать Дхамму в это время?"
> Услышав такие слова, монахи пошли к Благословенному и рассказали ему о случившемся. Благословенный использовал этот момент для проповеди Дхаммы и обратился к монахам: "Монахи, если вы собираетесь вместе в дни полнолуния, новолуния, первой четверти нарастающей Луны и последнюю четверть убывающей, я разрешаю в это время проповедовать Дхамму [мирянам]".
> 
> (Виная Питака, Mv.II.1.4)
> Бхиккху Кхантипало
> ...





> Что такое "определяются пространством", непонятно.


Не существует независимого от пространства времени. Это понятно? 


> Когда в науке (а не в астрологии...) говорят, что процесс зависит от времени, то обычно уточняют, как именно он зависит. Зависимость устанавливают опытно или выводят.


Не знаю, о какой науке Вы говорите, но в физике, например, учитываются  начальные и граничные условия. Так же и в астрологии (хотя она не является наукой) учитываются время и место события. 


> Но у вас, астрологов, зависимости _вымышленные_.


Астрология основана на практике, а не на вымысле. 




> Посмотрите, я поправил последнюю фразу. Откуда взяли зависимость f(t)? почему вместо времени в неё входит положение небесных тел над местом рождения? а где другие переменные?


Извините, не понял Вас, какие другие переменные? Положение небесных тел отражает некоторые существенные характеристики некого момента (необязательно момента рождения), но не над некоторым местом, а и под ним, то есть, учитываются и небесные тела, находяшиеся под горизонтом и непосредственно невидимые.

----------


## Буль

> Так я и знал именно то, что нечто негативное с большой вероятностью может случиться. Однако, лучше сломать плату, чем сломать шею.


Такое суперпророчество я могу дать любому на каждый день его жизни, причём, без всякой астрологии. 

Если же Вы сломали плату случайно, то где гарантия что с таким же успехом Вы случайно не сломали бы шею? Ведь Вы, будучи даже вооружённым астрологическим прогнозом, не смогли избежать этого негативного происшествия, в чём же тогда ценность "пророчества", если его невозможно избежать?

----------

Леонид Ш (26.11.2012), Нико (26.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Такое суперпророчество я могу дать любому на каждый день его жизни, причём, без всякой астрологии.


Давайте, если карма позволяет.  :Smilie: 



> Если же Вы сломали плату случайно, то где гарантия что с таким же успехом Вы случайно не сломали бы шею?


Я вижу связь между падением платы и затмением, следовательно для меня это закономерность, а не случайность. "Гарантия" в том, что затмение проецировалось в мой натальный третий дом, а не в шестой или восьмой. 


> Вы, будучи даже вооружённым астрологическим прогнозом, не смогли избежать этого негативного происшествия, в чём же тогда ценность "пророчества", если его невозможно избежать?


По-моему, Вы несколько преувеличиваете способности астрологии. Астрология имеет дело с вероятностью, а не с "пророчествами". И как, каким образом вообще можно избежать появления кармических плодов?

----------


## Won Soeng

Плохое самочувствие я рассматриваю как плохое самочувствие. Легкость и ясность сознания я рассматриваю как легкость и ясность сознания. Фазы луны я рассматриваю как фазы луны. Совпадение фаз луны с плохим самочувствием или легкостью и ясностью я рассматриваю как совпадение фаз луны и самочувствия. Когда у меня плохое самочувствие я не печалюсь: о, у меня плохое самочувствие, как бы я хотел, чтобы было хорошее самочувствие, наверное я что-то сделал не так! Когда у меня легкость и ясность сознания я не радуюсь: о, у меня легкость и ясность сознания, наверное я что-то сделал правильно! Когда совпадают фазы луны с определенным самочувствием, я не радуюсь и не печалюсь, думая: о, лучше практиковать в этой фазе, а в этой фазе  не практиковать. Я практикую при хорошем самочувствии и при плохом самочувствии. 
Я стараюсь быть внимательным к самочувствию, а не к предсказаниям о том, каким может быть самочувствие в такие-то дни. Я узнаю о самочувствии обращая внимание на чувства, а не на гороскопы и предсказания. Это помогает не ошибаться в том, какое у меня самочувствие и не быть подверженным мнению о том, какое самочувствие должно быть по прогнозам.

Возможно это и не совсем верно, и я упускаю какие-то причины, влияющие на самочувствие, но я думаю, что правильно практиковать в меру сложившегося самочувствия не взирая на причины к нему приводящие. Есть достаточно явные причины: неподходящая еда, неподходящая одежда, неподходящее общение, неподходящие впечатления, которые влияют на самочувствие прямо и непосредственно. Дополнительные условия влияют лишь на степень воздействия явных причин. В то же время, есть возможность не поддаваться ситуациям возникших по неявным причинам. К примеру, мне этой осенью дважды исцарапали автомобиль. Сначала весь правый борт и крышку багажника, теперь весь левый борт. Я не знаю причин, по которым это произошло, не знаю причин, по которым это произошло именно со мной, я лишь обнаружил возникновение недоброжелательности, беспокойства и сомнений и отбросил недоброжелательность, беспокойство и сомнения, хотя причины для них не исчезли.

Повседневная практика не должна зависеть от условий и обстоятельств. Пусть не удается сосредоточиться глубоко и ясно, но увидеть пять помех и отбросить их при возникновении или обнаружении возникшими - это то, что должно практиковаться безусловно.

----------


## Aion

> Повседневная практика не должна зависеть от условий и обстоятельств.


То есть, повседневная практика должна обладать самобытием? Как такое возможно с буддийской точки зрения, отрицающей возможность любых "закондомированных" от причин и условий феноменов?

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть, повседневная практика должна обладать самобытием? Как такое возможно с буддийской точки зрения, отрицающей возможность любых "закондомированных" от причин и условий феноменов?


Повседневная практика обусловлена правильными взглядами, правильными намерениями, правильными действиями речи и тела, правильными средствами к существованию, *и правильными усилиями*.

----------


## Aion

> Повседневная практика обусловлена правильными взглядами, правильными намерениями, правильными действиями речи и тела, правильными средствами к существованию, *и правильными усилиями*.


Тогда почему 


> *не удается* сосредоточиться глубоко и ясно


*?* Что с правильностью вышеперечисленного происходит, когда не удаётся должным образом смедитировать?   :Cool:

----------


## Aion

> Когда нечем возразить по существу, всегда остаётся надёжный и проверенный веками аргумент «Сам дурак! Это проекция!»


По существу неоднократно высказывался выше, цитировал К. Шри Дхаммананда Маха Тхеру и дал ссылку на его книгу. Если не удосужились посмотреть, процитирую ещё раз:


> Изучение астрологии подразумевает глубокое понимание человеческой природы, способность точно определять движение планет, а также умение разбираться в кажущихся необъяснимыми явлениях Вселенной. Как в прошлом, так и сейчас есть немало прекрасных астрологов. К сожалению, есть и немало шарлатанов, которые осквернили имя астрологии. Они дурачат людей, предсказывая кажущиеся правдоподобными события, которые произойдут в будущем. Эксплуатируя невежество и страх доверчивых людей, они получают большие суммы денег. В результате, уже долгое время учёные насмехаются над астрологией и не полагаются на неё. Однако такое враждебное отношение на самом деле не оправдано. Главная цель, которая преследуется при изучении гороскопа - это дать более глубокое понимание своего собственного характера, подобно тому как рентгеновский снимок показывает физическое строение человека...
> Многие люди задают вопрос о том, принимает ли буддизм астрологию, или отвергает её. Строго говоря, Будда не делал никаких заявлений по этому вопросу, потому что, как и во многих других подобных случаях, он говорил, что такие рассуждения не имеют отношения к духовному развитию. В отличие от других религий буддизм не осуждает астрологию и люди вольны использовать её знания, чтобы сделать свою жизнь более осмысленной. Если мы внимательно рассмотрим учение Будды, то придём к заключению, что должное и мудрое восприятие астрологии может сослужить хорошую службу. Между жизнью каждого человека и явлениями космоса прослеживается прямая связь...
> Астрологи считают, что время, в которое человек появляется на свет, определяется энергией космоса и энергией кармы. Благодаря этому можно заключить, что жизнь не является простой цепью случайностей. Она является результатом взаимодействия кармы человека и всеохватывающей энергии Вселенной. Общее направление жизни человека предопределено его собственными прошлыми поступками и космическими энергиями. С самого начала и вплоть до момента перерождения жизнь обусловливается взаимодействием этих двух сил. Умелый астролог, обладая пониманием как влияния космоса, так и кармы, может в достаточно точно рассчитать течение жизни на основании момента рождения человека. Мы говорим "достаточно точно", потому что только Будда может предсказать что-либо со стопроцентной точностью...
> Шекспир сказал: "Проблемы не в звёздах, а в нас самих." Один известный астролог говорит: "Звёзды подталкивают, но они не принуждают". А вот слова святого Фомы Аквинского: "Планеты влияют в большей степени на физическую составляющую людей, чем на страсти". Но буддизм учит, что благодаря интеллекту человек может вести свою жизнь в согласии с планетами, а также развивать заложенные в нём таланты и управлять ими на благо самому себе.
> Астрология не может автоматически решить все ваши проблемы. Вы должны решить их самостоятельно. Подобно врачу, который способен выявить истинную природу болезни, астролог может только показать определённые аспекты вашей жизни и характера. Изменить образ жизни вы можете только сами. Разумеется, эту задачу будет проще решить, если вы знаете, с чем имеете дело.


В вашем же обвинении астрологии ничего кроме лозунгов и эмоций нет, что и наводит на мысль о проекциях. Ничего личного.  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Я не знаю, возможно, действительно есть какая-то астрология, которая не является шарлатанством. Но современная западная астрология, постулирующая влияние на человека несуществующих планет, не соответствующая научным данным и одновременно претендующая при этом на звание науки — это шарлатанство. Есть множество результатов экспериментов, показавших, что астрологические предсказания не работают, что вера в соответствие своего характера гороскопу это результат внушения и т.д. Ничего личного.

----------


## Aion

> Я не знаю, возможно, действительно есть какая-то астрология, которая не является шарлатанством. Но современная западная астрология, постулирующая влияние на человека несуществующих планет, не соответствующая научным данным и одновременно претендующая при этом на звание науки — это шарлатанство.


Ну зачем же обобщать, тем более, если не знаете? На месте лунных узлов, например, нет никаких физических объектов, но их влияние  на человека общепризнано и в западной и в восточной астрологии. Странно, по-моему, жить в Китае и быть таким ортодоксальным материалистом. При этом в традиции у вас стоит тибетский буддизм... :EEK!:

----------


## Алик

Просветлённые говорят, что в этом мире всё связано друг с другом. А , значит, это замкнутая система, и для неё справедлив третий закон Ньютона ). Если на нас оказывают влияние планеты, то и мы оказываем такое же влияние на них, только с обратным знаком. )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Правильно ли понимаю, что звёзды сами по себе не влияют на определение судьбы человека, а просто используются как координационная сетка, привязка к времени и месту ?

----------


## Aion

> Правильно ли понимаю, что звёзды сами по себе не влияют на определение судьбы человека, а просто используются как координационная сетка, привязка к времени и месту ?


Вообще говоря, движение небесных объектов даёт информацию о состоянии внутренних и внешних условий жизнедеятельности человека.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я не фанат астрологии. 
> Я к тому, что наука ничуть не убедительней.
> Чтобы астрология стала наукой только то и надо, что в МИФИ кафедру открыть. Храм там уже открыли.


Нельзя просто так взять и открыть кафедру астрологии в универе, претендующем на какой-то статус. Универ засмеют же.

----------


## Фил

> Нельзя просто так взять и открыть кафедру астрологии в универе, претендующем на какой-то статус. Универ засмеют же.


 Но храм то открыли.
И смеются. А им - хоть бы что!  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (11.02.2016), Буль (11.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (11.02.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

Тема лекции  то интересно звучит, как то по- эзотерически,  центр то этот креативит что то свое, похоже, в параллель с батюшками.

----------

Фил (11.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Тема лекции  то интересно звучит, как то по- эзотерически,  центр то этот креативит что то свое, похоже, в параллель с батюшками.


 Точно. "Православная физика"  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну зачем же обобщать, тем более, если не знаете? На месте лунных узлов, например, нет никаких физических объектов, но их влияние  на человека общепризнано и в западной и в восточной астрологии. Странно, по-моему, жить в Китае и быть таким ортодоксальным материалистом. При этом в традиции у вас стоит тибетский буддизм...


Про тибетскую астрологию я ничего не говорю. Но во-первых, её никто не выдаёт за науку, а во-вторых, там хотя бы есть традиция, и выдумок, думаю, несколько меньше. Я говорю именно о западной астрологии. Что касается китайских буддистов, то там всё строго, они одновременно с принятием Прибежища настрого запрещают гадать и составлять гороскопы.

----------


## Aion

> Про тибетскую астрологию я ничего не говорю.


Вы говорили вообще об астрологии. Напомнить?  :Smilie:  


> Но во-первых, её никто не выдаёт за науку, а во-вторых, там хотя бы есть традиция, и выдумок, думаю, несколько меньше. Я говорю именно о западной астрологии.


Тот, кто выдаёт астрологию за науку, ошибается. А насчёт выдумок, больше-меньше, какая разница, если это не наука?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы говорили вообще об астрологии. Напомнить?


Да, под словом «астрология» я имею в виду именно то, что обычный человек имеет в виду, говоря «астрология», то есть западную астрологию. Можно долго играть в игру «это не настоящий шотландец астролог», но по факту, вы не удосужились привести ни одного конкретного доказательства, что это не шарлатанство, только общие слова и обвинение меня в проекции.




> Тот, кто выдаёт астрологию за науку, ошибается. А насчёт выдумок, больше-меньше, какая разница, если это не наука?


Данный спор в данной конкретной теме начал Ярослав, который сказал, что астрология —это гуманитарная наука. Если он ошибается, то на этом и покончим  :Smilie:  Однако, таких ошибающихся очень много, и среди них даже некоторые, называющие себя астрологами. Но вообще, я согласен считать, что астрология —это особая психотерапевтическая техника, и что речь в ней идёт не о влиянии планет на судьбу людей, а о влиянии восприятия некоторых условных знаков, ассоциируемых с небесными светилами, на психику людей.

----------


## Aion

> Да, под словом «астрология» я имею в виду именно то, что обычный человек имеет в виду, говоря «астрология», то есть западную астрологию. Можно долго играть в игру «это не настоящий шотландец астролог», но по факту, вы не удосужились привести ни одного конкретного доказательства, что это не шарлатанство, только общие слова и обвинение меня в проекции.


Уточните, что вы имеете в виду, говоря "западная астрология". Повторяю, кроме лозунгов и эмоций пока вы никак своё обвинение не аргументировали. То, что традиционная западная астрология прекрасно работает, демонстрирует, например, Джон Фроули:  http://www.koob.ru/frawley/
Почитайте, а потом обвиняйте.



> Данный спор в данной конкретной теме начал Ярослав, который сказал, что астрология —это гуманитарная наука. Если он ошибается, то на этом и покончим  Однако, таких ошибающихся очень много, и среди них даже некоторые, называющие себя астрологами. Но вообще, я согласен считать, что астрология —это особая психотерапевтическая техника, и что речь в ней идёт не о влиянии планет на судьбу людей, а о влиянии восприятия некоторых условных знаков, ассоциируемых с небесными светилами, на психику людей.


Астрология - это особая система знания, не являющегося ни научным знанием, ни психотерапевтической техникой.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну вот, Вы признали,  что  нынешняя наука для этого в целом , бесполезна. Астрология же лишь вспомогательный метод для системы духовного роста  в целом.


Согласитесь же, что выпиливание игрушечных сортиров--такой же метод для системы духовного роста  в целом!

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Про тибетскую астрологию я ничего не говорю. Но во-первых, её никто не выдаёт за науку, а во-вторых, там хотя бы есть традиция, и выдумок, думаю, несколько меньше. Я говорю именно о западной астрологии.





> Ай-яй-яй, как нехорошо передёргивать! Где я говорил, что астрологи гады? Я говорю только, что астрология —это обман. Люди, зарабатывающие деньги на обмане накапливают неблагую карму. Поэтому, Будда и не одобрял занятие астрологией для заработка.


Т.е. Будда, по-вашему, не одобрял занятия западной астрологией? Или все же индийской?  :Confused:

----------

Aion (11.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Т.е. Будда, по-вашему, не одобрял занятия западной астрологией? Или все же индийской?


Будда не одобрял занятия астрологией, основанной на заблуждениях.

----------


## Aion

> Будда не одобрял занятия астрологией, основанной на заблуждениях.


А есть критерий "незаблуждающейся астрологии"? Вы можете доказать, что тибетская астрология лучше джйотиша или Гамбургской, например, астрологической школы? По-моему, дело не в методах, а в конкретных людях и конкретных ситуациях.

----------

Vidyadhara (11.02.2016)

----------


## Vidyadhara

> Будда не одобрял занятия астрологией, основанной на заблуждениях.


Выглядит как попытка уйти от ответа. Вы пишете, что астрология это шарлатанство и мошенничество, поэтому Будда не рекомендовал ей заниматься.  Но Будда не знал никакой другой астрологии помимо индийской, а в буддийских тантрах составленных в Индии, другой астрологии нет. Выводы из  ваших заключений предлагаю сделать самостоятельно.

п.с. Я отнюдь не считаю индийскую или любую другую астрологию наукой, но так или иначе она неотъемлемый компонент традиции, нравится кому-то это или нет. Если кто-то считает, что она ненаучна и потому не заслуживает того, чтобы к ней относились всерьез, то пусть поразмышляет на досуге над тем научны ли такие понятия как карма, чакры, просветление, пхова, тулку и многие другие. Может это тоже рудименты от которых стоит избавиться? А там уже и до смены традиции рукой подать. Материализм, светский гуманизм, агностицизм - выбор не маленький, чтобы как в том анекдоте или крестик снять или трусы надеть.

----------

Aion (11.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (11.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2016)

----------


## Буль

> Астрология - это особая система знания, не являющегося ни научным знанием, ни психотерапевтической техникой.


С этим могу согласиться. Т.е. я могу признать астрологию чем-то сродни шахматам: там есть свои правила, методы, стили и т.д.  Есть свои неофиты и мастера. Но непосредственного наблюдаемого влияния на наблюдаемый физический мир эти системы и их компоненты не имеют. Шах королю и противостояние Марса имеют значение только внутри системы. Согласны?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Однако, и в 1192, и в 2014 фигурирует Сирия.


Дак Сирию(в современных границах) третий хрестовый поход(1189—1192) вообще практически не затронул.

Там во втором были движения, а это 1147—1149г.г.

----------

sergey (15.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Дак Сирию(в современных границах) третий хрестовый поход(1189—1192) вообще практически не затронул.
> 
> Там во втором были движения, а это 1147—1149г.г.


События развивались в Сирии и в 1192 и в 2014.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> События развивались в Сирии и в 1192 и в 2014.


События третьего хрестового развивались на территории современного Израиля:
Акко, Арсуф, Иерусалим, Яффа(1192 - Яффский договор).

Дамаск ещё во втором хрестовом потеряли.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Aion

> События третьего хрестового развивались на территории современного Израиля


А Саладин был султаном Египта и Сирии, и в тогдашней Сирии высадились Филипп и Ричард, а ранее в Сирии же утонул Фридрих Барбаросса.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.02.2016)

----------


## Дэнни

> Я не понимаю почему вы спорите со мной, даже не зная, о каких датах идёт речь? Просто из желания клавиатуру потерзать? Или кому-то мозг?


Не не хочу, а что у кого то терзается при этом? С мозгом надо обходиться еще аккуратнее,чем с клавиатурой!) О каких датах не шла бы речь все равно  заход в одну реку в разные отрезки времени - полного повтора не узреть, только схожесть

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А Саладин был султаном Египта и Сирии, и в тогдашней Сирии высадились Филипп и Ричард, а ранее в Сирии же утонул Фридрих Барбаросса.


Фридрих Барбаросса упал с коня и утонул в реке,  около города Силифке (на то время ещё территория Византии, сейчас Турции)

Ричард высалился в Акре (Палестина,  Израиль), в Сирию не вступал, боевые действия вёл на территории Палестины/Израиля (Акра, Арсуф,  Иерусалим, Яффе) 
Филип в начале похода был с Ричардом, по взятии Акры вернулся во Францию.

При Яффе, Ричард  заключил мир с Саладином (не проиграшный, довольно выгодный), вот тогда по этому договору крестоносцы и получили немного прибрежной территории Сирии.

В 1192 на территории Сирии боевых действий или какогото кризиса не было.

В 2014 игил провозгласили свою государственность, посмотрите на карту, где территория игил, а где  третий крестовый проходил, да и не только третий. Крестоносцы в горы отродясь не совались.

Чем Вы связываете события 1192г. и 2014г. одному Марсу и Сильвии известно  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (15.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Фридрих Барбаросса упал с коня и утонул в реке,  около города Силифке (на то время ещё территория Византии, сейчас Турции)





> В течение нескольких дней германские крестоносцы третьего похода отдыхали в городе. Затем армия по горным тропинкам перешла Тавр. Наконец, она прибыла в Сирию, в долину Селефа, и расположилась здесь на отдых; вечером Фридрих, пообедав на берегу реки, захотел выкупаться в ней и был унесен течением.
> 
> http://rushist.com/index.php/west/22...-pokhod-kratko





> Ричард высалился в Акре (Палестина,  Израиль), в Сирию не вступал, боевые действия вёл на территории Палестины/Израиля (Акра, Арсуф,  Иерусалим, Яффе) 
> Филип в начале похода был с Ричардом, по взятии Акры вернулся во Францию.





> Когда Филипп и Ричард прибыли в Сирию, участники третьего крестового похода из всех стран Европы уже в течение двух лет осаждали там Сен-Жан д'Акру...
> 
> http://rushist.com/index.php/west/22...-pokhod-kratko


 


> Филипп считал невозможным, ввиду критического положения дел на Востоке, оставаться в Сицилии и ожидать английского короля; в марте 1191 года он сел на корабли и переправился в Сирию...
>  В октябре 1192 года Ричард оставил Сирию.
> 
> wikipedia





> Чем Вы связываете события 1192г. и 2014г. одному Марсу и Сильвии известно


А почему я непременно должен связывать эти события? У меня спросили: каким событиям соответствует Большой крест 1192 года? Я ответил: окончание третьего крестового похода. Вот, собственно, и всё. Кресты были разными, с участием разных планет, и кроме этого, масса факторов в двух этих годах отличаются.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Любая из сегодняшних наук основана на индукции (предположении). Конечно никто утверждать права не имеет, ни астрология, ни физика, ни химия. Но в этом они и равны.


Наука _имеет_ право делать утверждения объективного характера, а лженаука--нет. Почему такая несправедливость? Потому что есть разница в методах.
А Вам, конечно, никакой разницы--собрались дурачки непонятно зачем и высказывают предположения.
И пенициллин от плацебо не отличается, потому что один вроде помогает и другое вроде тоже.

----------


## Фил

Объективного?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А почему я непременно должен связывать эти события? У меня спросили: каким событиям соответствует Большой крест 1192 года? Я ответил: окончание третьего крестового похода. Вот, собственно, и всё. Кресты были разными, с участием разных планет, и кроме этого, масса факторов в двух этих годах отличаются.


Насчёт астрологии ничего не скажу, совершенно не знаю.

(а вот тем, кого Вы цитируете, и кто Сен-Жан д’Акр  - в Сирию помещает, можно лишь посоветовать подучить географию и историю. Тоже касается и Силифке )

----------


## Aion

> (а вот тем, кого Вы цитируете, и кто Сен-Жан д’Акр  - в Сирию помещает, можно лишь посоветовать подучить географию и историю. Тоже касается и Силифке )


В других источниках о третьем крестовом походе также упоминается Сирия. О.А. Добиаш-Рождественская, например, говорит не о турецкой, а о сирийской эпопее Ричарда. 
В любом случае, рассматриваемые события происходили на Ближнем Востоке, так что связь между ними всё-таки есть.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.02.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> В других источниках о третьем крестовом походе также упоминается Сирия. О.А. Добиаш-Рождественская, например, говорит не о турецкой, а о сирийской эпопее Ричарда. 
> В любом случае, рассматриваемые события происходили на Ближнем Востоке, так что связь между ними всё-таки есть.


Биляд аш-Шаам , Великая Сирия,Палестина, Леванта  - старые названия Ближнего Востока.
Используется также кабинетное название - Историческая Сирия.

Современное государство Сирия, исторически - Финикия, Дамаск.

Отождествлять Историческую Сирию с современным государством Сирия, практически тоже самое, что отождествлять Историческую Грецию и современную республику Греция  :Smilie: 
(п.с.кстати по Индиям тоже это в некоторой мере наблюдается)

----------

Алик (16.02.2016), Фил (16.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Буль

> В любом случае, рассматриваемые события происходили на Ближнем Востоке, так что связь между ними всё-таки есть.


В любом случае все события происходили на планете Земля, "так что связь между ними всё-таки есть"  :Kiss:

----------

Монферран (18.02.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (18.02.2016)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Наука _имеет_ право делать утверждения объективного характера, а лженаука--нет. Почему такая несправедливость? Потому что есть разница в методах.
> А Вам, конечно, никакой разницы--собрались дурачки непонятно зачем и высказывают предположения.
> И пенициллин от плацебо не отличается, потому что один вроде помогает и другое вроде тоже.


Вы запутались в иллюзиях. "Наука" это абстракция, она никаких утверждений не делает и не может делать. Все утверждения делают люди. Некоторые утвердждения правильные, а другие ошибочные. И статус ученого тут мало что меняет. Если ученый делает правильное заявление, значит он молодец. А если ошибается, значит.. тоже молодец  :Wink:  но уже меньше. А если просто человек (не претендующий на статус ученого) делает заявление, правильное, но противоречащее современной научной моде, значит в любом случае это правильное заявление. Например я говорю, что астрология действует. Это правда. Независимо от мнений кого бы то ни было. А заявления ученых о том, что астрология не действует, это ошибка. Вот и всё  :Smilie:  Может они искренне заблуждаются, а может просто бездумно повторяют какие-то фразы за авторитетами, а может просто врут чтобы не уронить свой статус, какая разница? Врать-то конечно плохо, врать мы не должны, это плохая камма  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Отождествлять Историческую Сирию с современным государством Сирия, практически тоже самое, что отождествлять Историческую Грецию и современную республику Греция


Ну и что с того, что границы территории Сирии менялись? Буддизм учит, что нет ничего неизменного, это нормально. И в 1192, и в 2014 события развивались в Сирии, значит связь есть. Странно, что Вы этого не хотите понять.

----------

Кайто Накамура (16.02.2016), Фил (16.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Ну и что с того, что границы территории Сирии менялись? Буддизм учит, что нет ничего неизменного, это нормально. И в 1192, и в 2014 события развивались в Сирии, значит связь есть. Странно, что Вы этого не хотите понять.


И не возразишь!

----------

Aion (16.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (16.02.2016), Монферран (18.02.2016)

----------


## Aion

> И не возразишь!


Подозреваю, что возражения всё же последуют.  :Cool:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (16.02.2016), Кайто Накамура (16.02.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А если просто человек (не претендующий на статус ученого) делает заявление, правильное, но противоречащее современной научной моде, значит в любом случае это правильное заявление. Например я говорю, что астрология действует.


Что значит действует? В каком смысле? Что на всех женских сайтах и в газетах висят астропрогнозы?




> А заявления ученых о том, что астрология не действует, это ошибка. Вот и всё


Мантры надо произносить про себя, чтобы едва было слышно. А то вокруг станут смеятся и "действовать перестанет".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Буддизм учит, что нет ничего неизменного, это нормально.


И возразить нечего  :Cool:

----------

Aion (17.02.2016), Монферран (18.02.2016), Фил (17.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну и что с того, что границы территории Сирии менялись? Буддизм учит, что нет ничего неизменного, это нормально. И в 1192, и в 2014 события развивались в Сирии, значит связь есть. Странно, что Вы этого не хотите понять.


Я тут вижу не связь, а лихорадочную работу ума астролога по притягиванию за уши хоть какой-то связи: С глобальным политическим кризисом не получилось, попробуем сначала притянуть локальный военный поход —авось сойдёт. Не верят, что же делать? Посмотрим на названия — совпало слово «Сирия». Ура, есть связь! Есть связь!

И вся остальная деятельность астрологов это такая же игра в совпадающие слова и знамения и попытка убедить себя (и других, с которых можно при том и профит поиметь), что понимаешь глубокие тайны мироздания.

----------

Буль (18.02.2016), Владимир Николаевич (18.02.2016), Жека (19.02.2016), Монферран (18.02.2016), Паня (19.02.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ключевое слово - практически, а это означает деятельность и воздержание от суждений.


Суждения это не менее практическая область деятельности. Зачем Вы здесь проводите границу по воздержанию от суждений? Что это дает? 

Воздержание от суждений - это может быть формой специальной практики, но у такой практики есть цель. Без понимания этой цели воздержание от суждений - просто фантазия о неопределенном результате. Почему бы вместо этого в бубны не стучать?

----------

Монферран (21.02.2016), Фил (21.02.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> А существует ли она?
> А вот чьч она - это уже дополнительный и неважный вопрос.


Ув. Фил, вот Вы говорите, что не приемлете догматизм. Дык ведь существует/не существует объектность - крайности, которые так интересуют и реалистов, и солипсистов и которые отвлекают от срединного пути. _/''\_


Не в качестве какой-то проповеди, а просто запечатлелся фрагмент из наставлений, подходящий к случаю:




> (Подняв Дзен-палку) Видите это?
> 
> (Ударив Дзен-палкой по полу) Слышите это?
> 
> Вы уже видите ясно. Вы уже слышите ясно.
> 
> Тогда, что такое эта палка, этот звук и ваш ум?
> 
> Это одно и то же или разное?
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (21.02.2016), Фил (21.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Если при рассуждении равно приемлемы обе точки зрения (существует/не существует) то лучше воздержаться от суждения.

----------


## Фил

> Суждения это не менее практическая область деятельности. Зачем Вы здесь проводите границу по воздержанию от суждений? Что это дает? 
> 
> Воздержание от суждений - это может быть формой специальной практики, но у такой практики есть цель. Без понимания этой цели воздержание от суждений - просто фантазия о неопределенном результате. Почему бы вместо этого в бубны не стучать?


Я на гитаре дринчу!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если при рассуждении равно приемлемы обе точки зрения (существует/не существует) то лучше воздержаться от суждения.


А они действительно - равно приемлемы? Это самообман. На почве антидогматизма.

Слово "существует" обозначает вполне определенную вещь. Это значит, что у некоторого набора воспринимаемых разрозненно признаков есть некая объединяющая их сущность. Они в такой комбинации обнаруживаются совместно, в определенном порядке, определенной закономерности. 

А вот когда вместо простого определения слова возникают разнообразные сомнительные концепции, тогда да, могут быть проблемы с неопределенностью смысла и значения.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

Сущность есть на относительном уровне.

Равно ли приемлемы?
Можно попробовать.
Вы говорите А.
Я не-А.

----------


## Фил

Самоообман на почве адогматизма.
Мне понравилось  :Smilie: 
Похмелье на почве трезвости!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Самоообман на почве адогматизма.
> Мне понравилось 
> Похмелье на почве трезвости!


адогматизм это прекращение цепляния за идеи
антидогматизм это отрицание цепляния за идеи. "я не пукну, я не пукну! Пук! Это не пук!"

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.02.2016), Монферран (22.02.2016), Фил (21.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> "я не пукну, я не пукну! Пук! Это не пук!"


Это научный метод!
Гипотеза - эксперимент - смена научной парадигмы!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сущность есть на относительном уровне.
> 
> Равно ли приемлемы?
> Можно попробовать.
> Вы говорите А.
> Я не-А.


Относительный уровень это уровень относительности чего-то относительно чего-то, уровень зависимого существования. Мы видим небо потому что различение неба зависит от различения синего. Поэтому различение неба обусловлено различением синего. А различение синего обусловлено глазом. А различение в целом обусловлено беспокойством от неведения (авидьяпратьяя санскара, санскарапратьяя виджняна)

Когда Вы говорите о чем-то абстрактном - Вы можете сомневаться и не знать, каковы признаки существования для этого абстрактного (хотя они есть - это признаки сферы ума, дхармы, поэтому А существет и не-А существует и их существование как А и не А взаимно обусловлено различием А и не А).

Абсолютный (безотносительный) уровень существования не имеет признаков-различий. То есть, что бы это ни было, это не отличается ни от чего, ничем не может быть отличимо. Но описание этого независимого уровня может производиться в зависимых терминах. Именно так и появляется 12-звенная цепь, каждое звено которой может быть распознано, в то время как независимая природа этой цепи распознана быть не может.

----------

Монферран (22.02.2016), Фил (21.02.2016)

----------


## Фил

> адогматизм это прекращение цепляния за идеи
> антидогматизм это отрицание цепляния за идеи. "я не пукну, я не пукну! Пук! Это не пук!"


Антидогматизм - это изучение и опрокидывание конкретнвх догм. Сизифов труд. Успеваю только отбиваться от тех, кто сам "набигает".  :Smilie:

----------


## Ирина Сенина

Привет участникам форума! 
Извините, что влезаю в ваш высокоинтеллектуальный спор, но позвольте добавить свои пять копеек в тему об астрологии.

Честно говоря, меня просто поразило, что на буддистском форуме, так сказать, настоящие буддисты, спорят: астрология - наука или нет, влияет ли расположение планет на события. Тысячелетняя история буддизма настолько тесно связана с астрологией, что даже 12 этапов жизни Будды соотносят со знаками Зодиака. 

Насколько я понимаю, спор возник из-за того, действительно ли планеты влияют на человека и события. И ОЧЕНЬ хотелось ДОКАЗАТЕЛЬСТВ реального действия астрологии. Говорят, что кто-то даже денег обещал заплатить за доказательства  :Smilie:  

Ну что же, позвольте вам представить доказательства. Надеюсь, вас устроит демонстрация реализации прогноза гроз и ливней, сделанная почти за год до наступления этих самых гроз и ливней. 

15 октября 2012 года я в качестве эксперимента опубликовала прогноз погоды на 2013 год в жж на своей странице "Астрология для профессионалов и любителей", в том числе дала прогноз на грозы и ливни на лето 2013. А потом, в комментариях, писала, какой прогноз был дан, а потом давала данные из архива метеостанции в Гумраке (Волгоград). 
Для наглядности публикую скрины этой статьи с комментариями.
Я полагаю, что прогноз погоды, причем, не просто погоды, а ливней и гроз, сделанный почти за год до реализации, и, практически, полностью исполнившийся - достаточное доказательство того, что астрология - наука.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1497223577162541/

----------

Aion (29.02.2016), Пема Ванчук (28.02.2016)

----------


## Алик

Вы правы, больше пяти копеек этот прогноз и не стоит.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я полагаю, что прогноз погоды, причем, не просто погоды, а ливней и гроз, сделанный почти за год до реализации, и, практически, полностью исполнившийся - достаточное доказательство того, что астрология - наука.


При том, что там изначально довольно расплывчатые рамки —по три дня, и расплывчатые предсказания «может быть дождь» (а может и не быть —всё равно сбудется?), прогноз на 29 июня —мимо, на 10-12 июля — мимо, 15 августа —мимо. Где там *практически, полностью исполнившийся*?? Зачем дурить людям голову?

----------

Алик (28.02.2016)

----------


## Ирина Сенина

10, 11 и 12 июля в Волгоградской области. в частности у нас в г.Волжском грозы были. На метеостанции фиксируются только те природные явления, которые происходят непосредственно на самой станции. К сожалению. А я веду дневник наблюдений.

Для прогноза ливней и гроз я беру вхождение Луны в знаки Зодиака. Действие такого гороскопа составляет 2-3 дня. Это и есть интервал, в который должна произойти гроза или должен быть ливень. По-моему, это достаточно точное попадание в цель, учитывая, что современная метеорология не способна предсказать погоду даже за неделю. Более того, разработанная мной методика предсказания погоды весьма впечатлила и заинтересовала как раз метеорологов  :Smilie: 

Впрочем, боюсь, это с моей стороны сотрясание воздуха. Если человек не способен прочитать и проанализировать, если его распирает раскритиковать, вместо того, чтобы задать простой вопрос: "С какой вероятностью можно спрогнозировать (не применяя методов астрологии, например), вероятность гроз в пределах 2,5 дней в течение всего лета?" Вы мне напомнили участников телепередачи, в которой мальчику-экстрасенсу предложили определить на расстоянии основное заболевание у женщины. Он сказал, что у нее больное сердце. Его назвали шарлатаном. обманщиком, потому что он не сказал, что ей сделали операцию на сердце. Этим идиотам даже в голову не пришло: а ничего, что он на расстоянии с нескольких метров точно назвал больной орган (без рентгена, лаб.исследований и т.д.)?

----------


## Алик

> Впрочем, боюсь, это с моей стороны сотрясание воздуха.


Правильно  боитесь ). В отличии от астрологии, метеорология - это наука. А астрология - от лукавого, без "дара" свыше (или сниже) астролог ничего толкового  не предскажет , будут только общие фразы. Впрочем, как и у хиромантов, гадалок  и т.д.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ирина, буддийский аспект этой темы заключался в том, влияют ли планеты и спутники на медитацию. То, что Вы вычисляете ливни и грозы по астрологическим расчетам не отвечает на заданный вопрос. Вы можете лишь перевести вопрос в плоскость, влияют ли ливни и грозы на медитацию.

Каждый практикующий медитацию может сам совершенно ясно ответить, что на его медитацию влияет, а что нет.

Что же касается Ваших предсказаний... Посмотрите внимательно на карту погоды. Каждый день где-то идут дожди, где-то потепление, где-то похолодание, погода меняется каждые несколько дней.  Можно ткнуть пальцем в небо и несколько прогнозов обязательно сбудется.

----------

Буль (28.02.2016), Монферран (29.02.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Мне в свое время астрологи довольно четко сказали кое-что.

----------

Aion (29.02.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 10, 11 и 12 июля в Волгоградской области. в частности у нас в г.Волжском грозы были. На метеостанции фиксируются только те природные явления, которые происходят непосредственно на самой станции. К сожалению. А я веду дневник наблюдений.


Извините, я просто неверно понял ваш прогноз.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне в свое время астрологи довольно четко сказали кое-что.


Я много чего кому сказал,  гадая по руке. Есть такие способы сказать, что у человека челюсть упадет. Чем лучше такие способы знаешь - тем меньше нужно знать о реальном человеке, его прошлом и его будущем. Основатели НЛП много об этом писали.

Побольше мутной воды и люди сами найдут, во что им поверить. И потом такие люди не смогут поверить в то, что все эти гадания - простые развлечения. 

Я и сам мог бы поверить, что в том потоке мыслей, которые возникают глядя на линии руки, есть предвидение, что все они неспроста. 

Когда б Вы знали, из какого сора растут стихи, не ведая стыда...

----------

Буль (29.02.2016), Монферран (29.02.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Определите сами, с вашего разрешения.



Оно мне надо ?

----------


## Иоан

> Оно мне надо ?


Как участнику диалога, в котором вы уже изволили принять участие, не то что надо, а -необходимо.

----------

